# Franchi I-12 or Remington 1187



## MN Duck Slayer (Sep 20, 2005)

I just retired my old Remington 1100, too many problems, and i'm in a big toss up between the Fanchi I-12 or the Remington 1187. Just seeing what you guys think about either of the guns. I appreciate any info

Thanks


----------



## goosehunternd (Mar 10, 2006)

Browning Gold


----------



## USAlx50 (Nov 30, 2004)

I'm not big on either.. my buddy with the 3.5" 1187 jams like crazy and I just dont like the feel of franchi's. Super X3's can be had for pretty cheap these days (800) and I'd personally much rather have one over a browning gold. I know the design is very similar to the browning design but I have heard of a lot of jamming issues with the golds as well. Most can probably be cured with good maint.


----------



## Honker Guide (Mar 15, 2007)

I have both of these guns. I have shot the 11-87 most of the time and I also use a SBE 1. The Rem. 11-87 is by far the most reliable gun I hae ever used. I do not shoot 3 1/2 inch so I cannot couch for that. I do shoot a lot of 3" shells and no problems at all. The Franchi is a good gun too and although it is a little goofy to load, it is a good shooter. By the way, I shoot waterfowl about 100 days a season and shoot a lot of shells. Paul


----------



## diver_sniper (Sep 6, 2004)

11-87 no question.

It's sad to hear that your 1100 had to be put down. That's what I was taught how to shoot with. A 1100 20 ga. Light Weight. Hell of an awesome gun. Then I was upgraded to an 1100 12 ga. Also an awesome gun. I've been in the blind with guys shooting Browning Golds and SBE 2's. On numerous ocasions I've had both of them have to fire three rounds into the clouds just to try and figure out why their gun won't cycle when birds are coming in.


----------



## rwjtaz (Sep 8, 2005)

I shot Remington 870's and 1100's for over 20 years and when I was looking for a new gun was told about the Benneli and have never looked back. It is lighter that both Remingtons yet because it is the only mechanical autoloader has MUCH less kick than both also. It will cost you a bit more but I have not even touched either Remington after I bought it. I only bring them as backups and because of the mechanical it never breaks.


----------



## USAlx50 (Nov 30, 2004)

rwjtaz said:


> it is the only mechanical autoloader


Wrong



rwjtaz said:


> has MUCH less kick than both also


Doubtfull it has less kick then an 1187.


----------



## goosehunternd (Mar 10, 2006)

didnt browning come out with the first auto load?


----------



## scottjes000 (Jan 26, 2007)

I own a 3 inch 11-87 and hunt a few sand Islands in the salt water (harsh conditions)

My dad owns the berreta exrema

I think the gas operated semi autos such as the 11 87 kick a lot less compared to the mechanical guns like Benelli or Berreta

for the 3 years I have had my gun it only has jamed when I don't clean it
they will jam if you don't clean every part


----------



## dwshunt (Apr 26, 2003)

11-87 3.5" is what I have been using for 5 years now. I mostly shoot 3.5" shells with some 3". My gun will not cycle 2.75" shells and I think you can get a kit so it would from Remington, but I don't shoot 2.75".

Keep it clean and you will have no problems. I like to give it a quick cleaning after every duck hunt or rainy weather. I also keep a spare "O" ring just in case it breaks and always replace them at least every other year no matter what. I did get the gun wet when it was 28F out and found out that water freezes!!!!!! Had to thaw it out unloaded inside my jacket before I could shoot, but then no problems.

I also shoot an 870 Super Magnum for nasty weather, lot more kick, but never fails.

Good Hunting.


----------

